# 14 May: HillJack Catfishing tournament: Ringer Access Ramp, West Point Lake 7a - 3p



## brother hilljack (Apr 16, 2011)

The next HillJack Catfishing event will be at the Ringer Access Ramp on the North side of West Point Lake on 14 May. Registration will begin at 6 am and end at 6:45. Entry fee is $100.

All fish caught on Rod/Reel
6 Rod limit
up to 3 people per team
Fished must be weighed alive


----------



## brother hilljack (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't let this one pass you by! Its going to be good


----------



## uncleless (Apr 27, 2011)

Tm Off in The Corner will be there.


----------



## brother hilljack (May 6, 2011)

Great news uncleless! Hope to get some fishing down before then! Now its back to the old grind


----------



## brother hilljack (May 9, 2011)

tournament is only days away. Here is a link to the ramp!
http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?q=ringer+access+ramp+west+point+lake,+ga&mkt=en-US&FORM=BYFD


----------



## Dupree (May 10, 2011)

Expected turnout and payout?


----------



## brother hilljack (May 10, 2011)

We will be somewhere around 12-15 boats. 15 boats will be a purse (including BF) of $1275

We pay 3 places and Big Fish


----------



## Dupree (May 10, 2011)

If the weather is gonna be good we might come fish it again.


----------



## brother hilljack (May 10, 2011)

Awesome, hope to see you guys there! We should have a real good time. Some folks are talking about hanging around for a little cookout so bring something to throw on the grill


----------



## Dupree (May 10, 2011)

Not looking good for me. Can't find a babysitter.


----------



## GitterDone jr (May 10, 2011)

Can't make this one but might be interested in the future.. Is there a website with rules? Never fished a catfish tourney. Sounds fun


----------



## brother hilljack (May 11, 2011)

Yes sir, you can find us at www.hilljackcatfishing.com

Would love to have you fish with us


----------



## brother hilljack (May 12, 2011)

We are only expecting 10-15 boats for this event, but that still puts the total purse up around $1000! ($850) for 10 boats. Come out and enjoy a day of catfishing a chance to take home a nice paycheck


----------



## brother hilljack (May 13, 2011)

Front coming in should help the bite! Lets go get us some catfish boys


----------



## jkk6028 (May 13, 2011)

:BUMP: 

hope you have a good turnout tomorrow


----------



## Dupree (May 14, 2011)

how did it go?


----------



## brother hilljack (May 15, 2011)

It was a good tournament. We will get the website and pics posted this evening or early tomorrow afternoon.


----------

